# New tune -- Danocaster/Strymon content!



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Hey all,

Here's a new tune I wrote and recorded using my Danocaster Custom T built for me by Dan earlier this year, and a couple of my favourite Strymon pedals (Sunset dual drive, Flint, reverb/trem).






Thanks!
Will.


----------

